# Flyball?



## woggies (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello! I am new to this forum and I think I may have already posted in the wrong place! So here I am trying again.

I have a 3 year old Border Collie and we would like to join a group/team etc as a hobbie. I have been doing some 'googling' and I came across Brighton Flyball. I'm not 100% what Flyball is or what to expect if I go to a class. Does anyone have any recommendations and has anyone attended the Brighton Flyball classes?

Thank you and look forward to hearing from you- Hopefully I'll get used to forums soon!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, I compete at flyball for Essex flyball team, I've not heard of Brighton flyball team. You can look on British Flyball Association - Home Page or Flyballers World on Facebook.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Woggies,

I go to Brighton flyball with my 3 year old cocker - it's a new team which only started a couple of months ago, and everyone's very friendly and keen!

There's a facebook page, if you search Brighton Flyball. 

What to expect? Er, well, a lot of noise!!! The dogs all bark like mad, and it's in an equestrian sandschool, so it's dark, dirty and noisy...! As your dog's a collie, s/he is probably fascinated by tennis balls already, so should pick it up straight away. In these beginners' sessions it's mainly getting the dogs used to recalling over the hurdles, with a bit of retrieval with a tennis ball.

There are dogs of all breeds and ages (not puppies), so you and your collie would fit in fine  Last week we had a couple of new dogs join, and the trainer's really happy to take on new dogs.

Come along tomorrow evening - the trainer's called Will, and he's super friendly! He has a collie who takes part too, and I'm sure he'd love to meet your dog


----------

